# NVIDIA System Tools,ESA v6.05 verfügbar.



## ElfenLied77 (4. Dezember 2009)

*NVIDIA System Tools,ESA v6.05 verfügbar.*

*Quelle: nvidia.de

>>>zum Download<<<**

oder über guru3d.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier geht es zum PDF User's Guide

Nvidia-System-Tools with ESA support, gibt es in der Version 6.05:

**Unterstützt werden:*
-Systemtuning und Überwachung: nForce 4, 5, 6 und 7 Mainboards

-Grafikprozessor-Übertaktung und Temperaturüberwachung: GeForce 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, und 200 Grafikkarten

-ESA (Enthusiast System Architecture): nforce 680i (LT) SLI, 780a/i SLI und 790i (Ultra) SLI Mainboards

*The NVIDIA System Tools installation package includes:*

1. NVIDIA Performance Group (v6.05.23.05) Add-on zur NVIDIA Systemsteuerung

    * nForce Medien- und Kommunikationsprozessoren
            – Systemtuning und Profilerstellung für Taktraten, Spannungen, Speicher-Timing und Lüfter
            – Unterstützung für ESA-Komponenten (Enthusiast System Architecture)
            – Anzeige detaillierter Systeminformationen 
    * GeForce Grafikprozessoren
            – Grafikprozessor-Übertaktung 

2. NVIDIA System Monitor (v6.05.22.05) Standalone-Anwendung

    * nForce Medien- und Kommunikationsprozessoren
            – Systemüberwachung für Taktraten, Spannungen, Speicher-Timing und Lüfter
            – Unterstützung für ESA-Komponenten (Enthusiast System Architecture) 
    * GeForce Grafikprozessoren
            – Grafikprozessor-Temperaturüberwachung 

3. NVIDIA System Update (v3.00.17.00) Add-on zur NVIDIA Systemsteuerung

    * Automatische Suche nach nForce und GeForce Treiber-Updates
    * Update-Fähigkeit für das System-BIOS
    * Unterstützung für Firmware-Updates für ESA-Komponenten (Enthusiast System Architecture)

Installationshinweise

    * Windows XP Anwender benötigen für diese Installation mindestens Service Pack 1.Andernfalls ist keine USB 2.0 Unterstützung möglich.
    * NVIDIA System Monitor benötigt DirectX 9.0 oder höher.




> GeForce 200 series:
> GTX 275, G210, GTS 250, GTX 260, GT 220, GTX 295, GTX 285, GTX 280
> 
> GeForce 9 series:
> ...


 
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## jayson (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA System Tools,ESA v6.05 verfügbar.*

gibt es doch aber schon ein weilchen... und ich habe es schon lange installiert...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA System Tools,ESA v6.05 verfügbar.*



jayson schrieb:


> gibt es doch aber schon ein weilchen... und ich habe es schon lange installiert...



Jepp, und nun auch hier als News 
Grüße!


----------



## dungeon192 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA System Tools,ESA v6.05 verfügbar.*

Super und Ausführlicher Bericht


----------



## Semih91 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA System Tools,ESA v6.05 verfügbar.*

Nützt dieser Tool etwas?


----------



## jayson (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA System Tools,ESA v6.05 verfügbar.*

ja na klar, damit kannst du die taktraten der gpu einstellen oder wenn du ein n-force chipsatz hast, kannst du auch 
den arbeitsspeicher sowie fsb einstellen... also wirklich sehr praktisch...


----------



## Aholic (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA System Tools,ESA v6.05 verfügbar.*

Wurde echt mal zeit das das sie das Ding auf aktuellen stand bringen, 
aber da war EVGA mit ihrem precision tool schneller


----------

